# cattle car.



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

My railroad recently found it self in need of a cattle car. Having none they resorted to building one on there own. I constructed it from a USA trains 36' steel boxcar. I used a CP rail car as the prototype. Just finished paint and decal work. Waiting on sound and cows to arrive. Our own Stan Ceadarleaf provided the decals.(thanks Stan, great work.)


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a photo of the prototype provided by Bob McCowen.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking car.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a very nice model of a unique car. Good job on it. 

Chris


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job. I had heard about these cars, but never found a picture of one.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

when i get my modeling skills better I was thinking about trying this one - 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/2448/1968 np pig palace 84164 marshalltown ia.jpg

and this one

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/69481/B&O%20EB%20ALPX%20100%20Food%20Fair%20Sand%20Patch,PA%208'23'72.jpg


----------

